# سؤال حول حساب مضخة الحريق



## Ah_H (3 مارس 2015)

لدي سكن عمال مكون من 5 بلوكات كل بلوك فيه 4 كبائن حريق (hose reel "1 ) أي عدد الكبائن الكلي 20 والمطلوب حساب مضخة الحريق التدفق والضغط علما ابعد نقطة عن المضخة 50م ..يرجى المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## AHMADBHIT (5 مارس 2015)

المسافة الرئيسية كم


----------



## Ah_H (5 مارس 2015)

المبنى مكون من طابقين g+1 وارتفاع اخر كابينة حريق بحدود 5متر


----------



## fayek9 (6 مارس 2015)

حسب فهمى انك عندك 5 ريازر بمعني رايزر لكل بلوك .... والخراطيم 1 بوصة يعني class 2 وعليه تكون الطلمبة 100 جالون وبالنسبة للضغط اعمل residual ب 4.5 بار وحط الارتفاعات واعتقد مش هيزيد عن 100 PSI لو عاوز اى حاجة اسأل


----------

